# What would you do?



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

So we get to a hot pea feild today (deer opener) Unposted at 5am. legal shooting time is 8:01. We sit out in the middle of the feild and wait to set up around 7:15. At about 6:30 2 trucks one with a decoy trailer drive dow the road and look at us for about 10 minutes. Then one truck drives out to us and asked if we were goose hunting? Yes we are. Well did you talk to mark? Funny I thought they would say some thing along those lines. So I reply, The field is not posted we were the first ones here...So they go back to the road talk a little bit..Then set up in the same feild. Bull**** I was ******...Now what do you do Stay there and compete with them or go to are back up feild. We went to the other feild.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

You just lost that field! I'd of held tight. I got ot ask, why your waiting to set up? I think if you were already set up or atleast in the process of they may moved on to their back up spot.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

we were whating to set up becuse frost on the deeks..I dont know i think they would have set up there anyways..Just would have been 2 groups working for the same birds..


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that sucks, is there really that much competition there. I'm glad I hunt all private fields, and everything is considered posted. No permission, no entry


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

That would piss me off more than a little. If I had a back up like yours I would have moved, how many guys total in the two groups? If your going to be competing might as well work together. Still pretty Busch league tho. How did the back up field work out anyway?


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

2 guys in my group, 7 in there group...Back up feild wasent very good..If I would roll up and some body was in my feild..Good for them they got there first..I knew that when we were spotting. Seen 3 trucks peeking at the same feild. I knew we had to get there early..I just cant belive that another waterfowl hunter would do that. Bushleage is right....


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, had this happen to us one time we were in Nodak. We were coming into town and saw a field right along the highway with hundreds(I'd say 600-800) of canadas in it. Checked into the hotel, did a little other scouting,and then drove back the 20ish miles to where this field was. By the time we got to the field it was just getting dark so we stopped by the 2 nearest houses to ask for permission(field wasn't posted ). Neither of the houses owned the field so we drove the perimeter of the field checking for no hunting signs just to make sure a sign wasn't on the other end of the field. Got setup early the next morning and was just going to park the truck when 2 more trucks showed up. Both were different groups of guys(locals/residents) and they setup between us and the birds hoping to pull the birds from us as we were setup on the X(this field was very big and they were at least 1/4-3/8 mile from us). The birds came out, flew over them and came right to us. We got our birds within the first few groups and those guys shot a couple singles that pulled off. Wish they would of stopped and talked to us first,we had extra blinds and were running 7dz. Bigfoots compared to their canada/snow shells that they setup 25yds. from those rock piles you guys have. No need to leave a spot cause someone else shows up but talking to the other group may have benefited you both.

Alex


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahh, you've got to hang in that field and go head-to-head with those other goofballs. I've cut my teeth in an area where there is SIGNIFICANT hunting pressure on water and land surrounding a refuge. It's can be a fun challenge to go against another group of guys, we all do it regularly on the marsh, so why not do it in the field once in a while too!

If they shoot all the geese, you can figure the wind or weather conditions that pushed the birds to their spread. If you shoot all the geese, you know it was your expert calling, thoughtful setup and superior waterfowl knowledge that made all the difference between the two setups! :beer:


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

bigbear13 said:


> Ahh, you've got to hang in that field and go head-to-head with those other goofballs. I've cut my teeth in an area where there is SIGNIFICANT hunting pressure on water and land surrounding a refuge. It's can be a fun challenge to go against another group of guys, we all do it regularly on the marsh, so why not do it in the field once in a while too!
> 
> If they shoot all the geese, you can figure the wind or weather conditions that pushed the birds to their spread. If you shoot all the geese, you know it was your expert calling, thoughtful setup and superior waterfowl knowledge that made all the difference between the two setups! :beer:


you have lost sight in the joy of hunting.


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

GKBassplayer said:


> bigbear13 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh, you've got to hang in that field and go head-to-head with those other goofballs. I've cut my teeth in an area where there is SIGNIFICANT hunting pressure on water and land surrounding a refuge. It's can be a fun challenge to go against another group of guys, we all do it regularly on the marsh, so why not do it in the field once in a while too!
> ...


Thanks for your valuable input...


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

Earlier this fall I ran into a similar situation. I was hunting with some guys from Michigan that come here every year and we get to the field about an hour and half before sun up. Start putting out decoys and just as we are finishing up another truck pulls into the field and starts putting out decoys about 200-250 yards away. The land was un-posted, but we were unable to contact the landowner so we decided not to start any confrontation with the other group. Finally about 10 minutes before legal shooting time another vehicle pulls out into the field and comes to us after stopping at the other spread. It's the landowner and he's acting like a real [email protected] (little does he realize I'm, the local guy, along w/ these 6 out of staters). Long story short, he claimed we were trespassing and if we would have paid any attention we would have drove right over his posted sign on the way in and he really had a foul mouth about it. We appoligized, packed up our stuff and left even though we knew it was BS.

Here's the kicker.... We get back to the truck and somehow a posted sign has magically shown up about 5' behind the truck and trailer. When we parked the truck we made a U-turn on the approach and parked facing in towards the field. There was fresh marks on the top of the post where the hammer had struck the rust away and you could see our tire tracks in the grass going right next to this sign. I was pretty disappointed in the way the guy talked down to us "f*ckin out of staters", but i was really disgusted when he planted the posted sign after we were there. We drove around the quarter after we left and there were no other signs...just the one he had put up by where we parked.


----------



## onegun (May 10, 2010)

That sucks for sure..... i dont know why you hunt? to fill freezer or just the sport of hunting waterfowl? either way you should have stayed there and either learn something or be the teacher and teach them a thing or two. this happened to me early season. i told the guys they were on the wrong property, i said if you guys shoot finished birds that it will work for both of us. we both hunted the field we shot of 5 man limit and they shot 3 birds. they felt really dumb and left early. it doesnt all work like that. i have been out shot on a field aswell. but i did learn some stuff. its the call you need to make and be pssitive and shoot some birds. good luck


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ndgooseslayer.....I agree,that the landowner sounds like a jerk.He didn't have to be.Posted or not,he can tell you to leave at any time.He can surely put up signs anytime he wants.It is his right.Putting it behind your trailer and claiming you drove over it is ridiculous.All he had to do was drive out and say you have to leave.Sounds like the other guys called him on the cell phone.

Oh and onegun.....if he had stayed there he could have been arrested for tresspassing if told to leave and he refused.


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

If the field is not posted and you are the first one in and set up, would it be wrong to pull your truck and trailer so it blocks the drive to eliminate this?

DZ


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> that sucks, is there really that much competition there. I'm glad I hunt all private fields, and everything is considered posted. No permission, no entry


And therein lies the ethics question that NOBODY on this thread but you even brought up Kelly!! Even if it isn't posted "NO-TRESPASSING", and it absolutely isn't public land, it is the responsibility of the hunter to consider it...POSTED!! Just because there aren't any signs does not mean you have the right to step onto someone's property for any reason. Private property is implied. sign or not. Hunting someone's property...posted or not without recieving permission first is breaking one of the cardinal rules of ethical hunting and if you were in my field and hadn't asked me first you could consider yourself lucky that you got out with just your pride dented a litlle. Seriously guys, Who do we think we are that we can just drive into a field and set up for a hunt with NO CLUE who even owns it or if that landowner even allows hunting?! You f'd up and you got what you had comming to you. Period. End of story. Don't try to justify your mistake by projecting onto the other guys who obviously knew the land owner, had permission to hunt and called him when they found you on their X. That one example is probably THE main reason it is getting so damn hard for the rest of us who do it by the book to lock down private spots to hunt. To me, you got what you deserved...and if was my property and i caught you on it without my permission, you probably would have also been having a talk with the State boys too. Sorry for the rant here guys but this kind of crap simply ****** me off to no end.


----------

